# Who Is My Regional Rep?



## Mark Davies

Below is a map of the UK showing the regions by postcode accompanied with a listing of who the current reps are for those areas.










1 - North Scotland: Hev (Hev)
2 - South Scotland: Lee (Duffy)
3 - North East: Andy (YELLOW_TT)
4 - North West: Phil (Audiphil)
5 - Yorkshire: Shaun (Darthhawkeye)
6 - North Midlands: Dani (A3DFU)
7 - East Midlands: Nick (NEM)
8 - West Midlands: Olivea (Olivea)
9 - North Wales: VACANT
10 - South Wales: Nigel (NGILL)
11 - West Country: Kate (TT K8)
12 - Thames Valley: Penny (phodge)
13 - Milton Keynes and area: VACANT
14 - East Anglia: Neil (neilc)
15 - Essex: Paul (lamps)
16 - Kent: Kim (k10mbd)
17 - London: Phil (Gone Ape)
18 - Sussex: Trev (ttrev21)
19 - Surrey: Peter (RockManPop)
20 - South Coast: Damien (TTSPORT666)
21 - Somerset: VACANT
22 - Devon & Cornwall: Stewart (OeTT)

Offers to fill any vacancies are always welcome.


----------



## A3DFU

Thanks Mark!
And the North Midlands' meet is ...... tonight :wink:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=278764


----------



## Gazzer

wd Mark, cracking map and list m8.......now is it possible that the forum can sort out all users registered into thos areas with a list of e-mail addies so the reps can contact all of their regional registered forum members for up coming meetings or to just touch base maybe?


----------



## Mark Davies

Gazzer said:


> wd Mark, cracking map and list m8.......now is it possible that the forum can sort out all users registered into thos areas with a list of e-mail addies so the reps can contact all of their regional registered forum members for up coming meetings or to just touch base maybe?


It just so happens that we've been working on that for a few weeks and said lists are now ready to be made available to the Reps. I just need Nick to make sure all the reps have the necessary access privilages to the club records. Most already have and can use the lists - just need to catch up with the more recent volunteers.


----------



## Gazzer

Can see you have a firm finger on the pulse Mark! Great organisation and a bloody good way to help grow meets and hopefully membership.


----------



## nilrem

Can anyone tell me if Rockmanpop is still a rep as he's not logged in since May 2012 ?

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

Gazzer said:


> Can see you have a firm finger on the pulse PETER Great organisation and a bloody good way to help grow meets and hopefully membership.


 Fixed it for you just so there isn't any confusion


----------



## Mark Davies

Wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can see you have a firm finger on the pulse PETER Great organisation and a bloody good way to help grow meets and hopefully membership.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you just so there isn't any confusion
Click to expand...

If you want to make an issue about this Andrew I'm quite happy to point out that I first came to you as the Membership Secretary asking for a mailing list of all the members because, after all, maintaining such records is your primary duty. You should have had them at your fingertips. Of course you didn't, couldn't or simply wouldn't give me such a list and therefore it was indeed left to Peter to painstakingly reconstruct a members list from other records while you didn't lift a finger to help and in fact did nothing but pass sniping remarks from the sidelines.

So yes, it is very much thanks to Peter that these mailing lists have now been put together - and certainly no thanks to you.

Someone in your position with a bit more sense (or at least a sense of shame) ought to be keeping quiet about it - not stirring things up.


----------



## Mark Davies

nilrem said:


> Can anyone tell me if Rockmanpop is still a rep as he's not logged in since May 2012 ?


I'll chase that one up and get back to you.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can see you have a firm finger on the pulse PETER Great organisation and a bloody good way to help grow meets and hopefully membership.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you just so there isn't any confusion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you want to make an issue about this Andrew I'm quite happy to point out that I first came to you as the Membership Secretary asking for a mailing list of all the members because, after all, maintaining such records is your primary duty. You should have had them at your fingertips. Of course you didn't, couldn't or simply wouldn't give me such a list and therefore it was indeed left to Peter to painstakingly reconstruct a members list from other records while you didn't lift a finger to help and in fact did nothing but pass sniping remarks from the sidelines.
> 
> So yes, it is very much thanks to Peter that these mailing lists have now been put together - and certainly no thanks to you.
> 
> Someone in your position with a bit more sense (or at least a sense of shame) ought to be keeping quiet about it - not stirring things up.
Click to expand...

Mark I thought I had told you that the only person able to write reports for the shop software was so sick of the antics of one of the committee members that he resigned .


----------



## bigbison

:?


----------



## Mark Davies

Wallsendmag said:


> Mark I thought I had told you that the only person able to write reports for the shop software was so sick of the antics of one of the committee members that he resigned .


And it never occurred to you as the Membership Secretary that perhaps you had some responsibility to try and rectify that issue? Never thought even before this resignation that your inability to access the data that surely it was your job to maintain was a bit of a hindrance to your duties?

Regardless of how it came about or who was to blame the simple situation of a club membership secretary not having access to the membership records is as clear an indicator as is needed that things haven't been working properly.

Now this is part of a debate going on elsewhere and doesn't really belong in this thread, so Andrew could you please desist from attempting to generate trouble everywhere you can and keep the discussion where it belongs. Your incessant shit-stirring is getting tedious.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mark Davies said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark I thought I had told you that the only person able to write reports for the shop software was so sick of the antics of one of the committee members that he resigned .
> 
> 
> 
> And it never occurred to you as the Membership Secretary that perhaps you had some responsibility to try and rectify that issue? Never thought even before this resignation that your inability to access the data that surely it was your job to maintain was a bit of a hindrance to your duties?
> 
> Regardless of how it came about or who was to blame the simple situation of a club membership secretary not having access to the membership records is as clear an indicator as is needed that things haven't been working properly.
> 
> Now this is part of a debate going on elsewhere and doesn't really belong in this thread, so Andrew could you please desist from attempting to generate trouble everywhere you can and keep the discussion where it belongs. Your incessant shit-stirring is getting tedious.
Click to expand...

Ok Mark will do sorry


----------



## Mark Davies

Our Somerset Rep will soon be stepping down, so is there anyone wanting to take over the reins?


----------



## Gazzer

Mark Davies said:


> Our Somerset Rep will soon be stepping down, so is there anyone wanting to take over the reins?


Stuart is standing down!!! really mark? that is a bloody shame as he did great meets (and was a smoker so didn't make me feel like a leper) lol. ok what about Jossy.........he is young but has a massive love of TT's and knows the area pretty well.

happy retirement stuart, and thank you for some great meets bud.


----------



## conlechi

Looks like South East Wales NP area is in the West Country area now :?


----------



## Gazzer

conlechi said:


> Looks like South East Wales NP area is in the West Country area now :?


well yes us brits have got to try to edumacate you taffers Mark lol....tbh m40 corridor is a bloody big one so wales would need two maybe 3 reps just for that.


----------



## A3DFU

Gazzer said:


> Stuart is standing down!!! that is a bloody shame as he did great meets


I'll second that! It's a big shame to see you go Stuart. We've gone back a long time and the club won't be the same without you


----------



## conlechi

Gazzer said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like South East Wales NP area is in the West Country area now :?
> 
> 
> 
> well yes us brits have got to try to edumacate you taffers Mark lol....tbh m40 corridor is a bloody big one so wales would need two maybe 3 reps just for that.
Click to expand...

Yep was a rep in my earlier TT life matey , South Wales rep's area was massive , had some good events though with 15 + cars on occasions  
Sadly life , family and business take most of my time so had to stand down

Looks like i will have to venture to England for a meet  [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart is standing down!!! that is a bloody shame as he did great meets
> 
> 
> 
> I'll second that! It's a big shame to see you go Stuart. We've gone back a long time and the club won't be the same without you
Click to expand...

A great loss to us all considering all the hard work you've put in over the years.. You are one of the most decent people I've met in the club Stuart and have been a great contributor to the magazine with many excellent events organised. It was always a pleasure to meet you and I hope that pleasure can be repeated in the future.


----------



## Mark Davies

conlechi said:


> Looks like i will have to venture to England for a meet  [smiley=gossip.gif]


If you want to have another go at it you're more than welcome. At the moment the areas are generally created around the people willing to do the work, with a view to making those areas generally similar in size. Sorry if that means crossing a border. But as I say, if you or anyone else wants to cover a part of south east Wales then it can always be modified.


----------



## conlechi

Mark Davies said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like i will have to venture to England for a meet  [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to have another go at it you're more than welcome. At the moment the areas are generally created around the people willing to do the work, with a view to making those areas generally similar in size. Sorry if that means crossing a border. But as I say, if you or anyone else wants to cover a part of south east Wales then it can always be modified.
Click to expand...

Hi Mark , was only joking about crossing the border :wink:

Life's a bit busy at the moment , running a retail business is tough ATM with weekend trading etc along with family and home life . Hopefully one day when things calm down I might look to take something on , was good on my last stint


----------



## Gazzer

why has stuart given up repping? he was so good at it and a smashing guy i felt.....big loss to the club.


----------



## j8keith

Stuart will leave a very big hole, a huge loss, a really great person who arranged some really good meets. He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Benwaa

ah typically there's no one in north wales, i guess i'll have to spend extra pennies and head over the border to meet those north midlands chaps at some point soon instead. not going to put me off joining the club either


----------



## A3DFU

Benwaa said:


> meet those north midlands chaps


North Midlander here. You're very welcome to join our next meet on 21st April 8)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1481609

And of course there's also Stanford Hall on 30th April:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1495585


----------



## Lollypop86

Benwaa said:


> ah typically there's no one in north wales, i guess i'll have to spend extra pennies and head over the border to meet those north midlands chaps at some point soon instead. not going to put me off joining the club either


the TTOC are always looking for new reps 

J
xx


----------



## newrayTT

Don't think that Kate is the West Country Rep. It's now shared between Ryan and Scotty John I believe.


----------



## Benwaa

Lollypop86 said:


> Benwaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah typically there's no one in north wales, i guess i'll have to spend extra pennies and head over the border to meet those north midlands chaps at some point soon instead. not going to put me off joining the club either
> 
> 
> 
> the TTOC are always looking for new reps
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

I wouldn't feel comfortable doing something like that until Id have had a while owning my tt. I'm gonna try get to some other meets and see what's what I think and get to know some other obsessives


----------



## Lollypop86

Benwaa said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benwaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah typically there's no one in north wales, i guess i'll have to spend extra pennies and head over the border to meet those north midlands chaps at some point soon instead. not going to put me off joining the club either
> 
> 
> 
> the TTOC are always looking for new reps
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable doing something like that until Id have had a while owning my tt. I'm gonna try get to some other meets and see what's what I think and get to know some other obsessives
Click to expand...

okies  if you change your mind let us know 

J
xx


----------

